# Where can I buy wholesale heat transfer letters and numbers



## caribtreasures (Jul 22, 2007)

Can some one help me, I am trying to order some heat transfer letters and numbers....need wholesale supplier


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think Versatranz.com and TransferExpress.com both sell letters and numbers. Most plastisol transfer suppliers do. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Heat applied die cut letters and numbers are also a great option. There are vendors on this site that carry them.


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Here's one in Texas that we use.

Dalco Home Page


----------



## SusieQ2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

Horizon Products 800 350-4245


----------



## bcpack (May 3, 2009)

I use Transfeer Express they have good service never have had a problem with anything I have got from them.


----------



## caribtreasures (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks, pal will check it out!


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi.. By no means am I trying to self promote but we sell plastisol numbers,letters in various sizes and colors


----------

